# Rehearsal space in Durham?



## Pneumonic (Feb 14, 2008)

Anyone know of a place in Durham that rents out rehearsal space? Preferably equipped with a drum kit and basic necessities (can, fridge, hookers )


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

checkout the rehearsal factory in Oshawa - south end near bloor / simcoe...no hourly rooms there though..


also - check out "soundbox" - Ajax - Westney / 401 area - 1 studio with hourly rates


----------



## Pneumonic (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks ........


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I believe Plant #2 is available in Oshawa.


----------

